# The New Triac



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

It's cute but I prefer the 4 wheelers myself.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Delayed:
http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/08/07/triac-tryouts-to-begin-this-october-deliveries-in-november/


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

Yay! Looks cute!  Looks more like a Smart car.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

It has been delayed at 3 times now. Latest schedule is for shipment by April. I hope they make it but with a record like that, I wouldn't bet on it.


----------

